# Love Sitting Here...



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Love sitting here with husband watching Tv on a Saturday afternoon. Isn't retirement grand !!!:kiss:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Even better.....get up when you feel like it...be that 3am or 8am.

Take a nap or a shower in the middle of the day !

Yep......eat when you're hungry, sleep when you're sleepy, work on stuff when you want to, and so on....ahahahaaaa

Yep....retirement IS grand. Makes you think that's the way humans were supposed to live all along !


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Helena said:


> Love sitting here with husband watching Tv on a Saturday afternoon. Isn't retirement grand !!!:kiss:


It's even better cause you realize :smack you can do it (watch TV :kiss: ) Sunday through Friday also.......:rock:
Careful about losin' that remote though....:fussin:
ound::hysterical:ound:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

No TV here, No distraction. Winters we snuggle up to the woodstove or the electric fireplace, depending on how lazy we are. Summer we sit in the yard under the porch in the shade and watch the rabbits scurry around the yard, the fish pond and/or enjoy the flower garden. Summer evenings we make a fire in the firepit and make a little something to eat outside, either in the fire or the outdoor kitchen. This keeps the cottage cool. We walk the block to the footbridge, river and park....James


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Then the kids call and tell us to come over for dinner !! guess that's the end of our quiet Saturday....but hey....I Love That Too !!!


----------



## Sandysdream (Jan 14, 2013)

I love just being able to read, do my genalogy, visit friends, be with the grandchildren on my schedule. Didn"t realize that i would be so busy!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

What day is it? I keep losing track. Thats why as soon as bills come in I write the check and send them back the next day


----------



## Sandysdream (Jan 14, 2013)

Shrek, I know what you are saying. I constantly have to remind myself what day is it.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I took one of my 2 hour naps yesterday and woke up thinking it was today and missed my usual friday afternoon rambling around and hanging out. At least I did get the bills I was "holding till monday" in the mailbox.


----------



## Sculkrusha (Feb 10, 2013)

Ha Ha HAH, you guys make me smile. Just be careful 'cause we retired at 50, a decade ago. So of course we have forgotten what going to work everyday was like. Now its just a good life, my wife has just taken up hockey again.

Cheers and take care


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The weather is changing and the days are getting longer so I am walking more in the evening. Best time of the day. I like mornings but like to start slow, ramble around for an hour, shower, stretch and do what needs done. Then rest, relax and enjoy my day....James


----------

